# collar inductor



## pascual1 (Ene 25, 2010)

bueno no se si este es el subforo más apropiado,si quieren muevanlo.

tengo un pinganillo, funciona con un collar de inducción que le transmite la senyal. El pinganillo lleva una pila de boton pequeñita (SR416SW 1.55V) i el collar de inducción va conectado a la salida de los auriculares del mp3. Mi pregunta es si se le puede aumentar el volumen ya que lo oigo un poco flojo?

El pinganillo normalmente  se encuentra a unos 10cm de el collar (distancia oreja-cuello), si acerco la oreja al cuello se oye mas fuerte. Però me gustaria oirlo mas fuerte sin tener que mover el cuello (torticolis ).

También me gustaria si hay alguien que me pueda explicar como se transmite el sonido por induccion y si hay algún metodo para que no transmita? (iman al lado o inhibidor de frequencias..)

gracias


----------



## capitanp (Ene 25, 2010)

ilustremonos





http://chuletasypinganillos.com/kitpinganillo.JPG


----------



## pascual1 (Feb 1, 2010)

esto ya lo sabia, 

podeis intentar responder las preguntas?
gracias


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

Mmm interesante...

Lo unico que se me ocure sin meterse con el... auricular, es que cambies el reprocuctor con uno de mas salida. Al parecer tu problema es que la induccion disminuye con la distancia, fenomeno propio.
Asi que tienes tres formas de arreglar eso. Aumentas la ganancia del receptor (inpractico), Aumentas la cantidad de induccion (la mas logica), o reduces la distancia (la mas barata pero incomoda).

O la cuarta solucion... te recortas el cuello!


----------

